# Verapamil



## kbbick (Jun 3, 2013)

Trying to confirm information regarding Verapamil injection. I found the CPT code 54200 but have been looking for the J code and can't find one. Do I use the unlisted code of         J3490?   Thanks.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Jun 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes. That's what I use with a description of the drug and amount.


----------

